# Terry Holland 180kg log press with no leg drive & 440kg deadlift



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just found these on Terry's you tube! He is getting stronger with his overhead presses. I really hope he stays injury free and does well this year. Anyway here is the link

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/04/terry-holland-180kg-log-press-with-no.html


----------

